
Show HN: Stock Prices in Your Terminal - nmiodice
https://github.com/nmiodice/bloom-term
======
nmiodice
bloom-term is a tool that displays market prices in your terminal. Not quite
as nice but a Bloomberg terminal, but at least its free!

Looking for feedback or contributions to make it even better.

------
projomni
Nice work. Who's the data provider?

~~~
dschiffner
if you view the python file, you'll see API_ENDPOINT =
'query1.finance.yahoo.com' API_PATH = '/v7/finance/quot

